# [resolved] Verizon Dsl Problems



## Stormr (Sep 21, 2005)

*Verizon Dsl Problems*

Hi, 

I'm new to the Forums but it looks like you could help me! (I hope) :sayyes: 

I just started using Dsl, I live out in the country and have been stuck on dial-up. Now that dsl is availible in our area I got excited... I love halo online.

Well I got to my service ready date plugged in the modem wich is a westell 6100 and started on the installation process. ..... I got to the account setup and ..... the page timed out. 

After many calls to tech support and no real help I'm turning to you. One thing they said was that my ethernet card's physical address did not match the one they had. ...... The whole wierd thing is I can play Halo on my PC on the dsl but I cannot surf the web pages will not load. :4-dontkno 
so I'm not sure whats up. I found that my local area network connection was bridged so I disabled the bridge and unbridged the LAN connection but that has not fixed the Problem. 

Heres the details Compaq R3000 Laptop... Pen4 processor 2.8 GHz Westell 6100 modem the physical address of my nic card is 00-02-3F-6C-28-8F ip address is 192.168.1.47

ok thanx for any help if you need more details I'll get 'em 

Stormr


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The Westell 6100 is a modem/router, and I'm pretty astonished your ISP tech support doesn't realize that!

Here's a link to the page where you can get a manual for the router, perhaps that will provide guidance. http://www.westell.com/pages/support/dropdown.jsp

If this is XP-SP2, try these repair options and see if that helps get it's mind right.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset [log_file_name]*

*Note:* the _log_file_name_ needs to be specified, e.g. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## cr14mson (Aug 23, 2005)

Stormr said:


> Well I got to my service ready date plugged in the modem wich is a westell 6100 and started on the installation process. ..... I got to the account setup and ..... the page timed out.
> 
> After many calls to tech support and no real help I'm turning to you. One thing they said was that my ethernet card's physical address did not match the one they had. ......


it shouldn't...THEIR MAC should match the westell modem's, and not your Ethernet Card's MAC...if they checked that, i surmise you're on DHCP? please also verify that with your ISP


----------



## Stormr (Sep 21, 2005)

*It's fixed*

I finally got it fixed... I talked to a field tech and he found out they provisioned the circut too high for the equipment causing an overload. They turned it down to the right level and everything works good! :smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I guess this one is solved. :smile:


----------



## b3by (Mar 18, 2006)

for future references a Westell 6100 is not a modem/router, it is only a modem the only westell from verizon that is a modem/router is the 327w


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

From the Westell site:


> LITELINE™ DUAL CONNECT NAT ROUTER (MODEL 6100)


Sounds like a router to me.


----------



## joedykie (Mar 2, 2006)

Like the man says, the 6100 is a modem/router.
So is the 327w.
Verizon also sends out the ActionTec, another modem / router.


----------

